

The Best Industries for Starting a Business Right Now - jyellin
http://www.inc.com/ss/best-industries-for-starting-a-business#0

======
jyellin
It looks like a common trend in the current marketplace is developing products
that make people feel better about themselves...WELLNESS, PERSONAL
DEVELOPMENT, CANDY (NOOOO!) etc. This is an exciting realization because it
proves that the financial crisis was a humbling one and has forced our country
to consider the well-being of each individual. This is profound and leads me
to believe that the wellness industry, which comprises of most of the sectors
that I mentioned above (NOT CANDY) will be the NEXT trillion dollar
industry...talk about endless opportunities...!!!

------
bravura
Actually, these would be the best industries for starting a business in SIX
MONTHS AGO, so that you would be ready to launch right now.

~~~
byoung2
Actually, with the exception of iPhone apps and SaaS which are relatively new,
these industries have been good to get into for the past decade or so.

------
JeffLexie
To me travel is an excellent industry to be involved in. It's 8 trillion
dollars and expected to double in the next 15 years because of the baby
boomers. Can't go wrong with the largest industry in the world and it's
doubling. Serious oppty!

------
tvon
Headline by Billy Mays?

edit: for latecomers, headline was written as follows when I posted this:

"The BEST Industries for Starting a Business RIGHT NOW"

~~~
byoung2
too soon...

